# LA Times reporter seeking interviews with XM users



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

From ClubXM

http://66.246.14.172/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=6316

Hello, 
I'm doing a story for the Los Angeles Times business section about satellite radio and would like to do brief interviews via phone with a few subscribers (of satellite radio..don't care of you take the paper or not!). 
Hoping to interview on 3/18 or 3/19.

please e-mail me at [email protected] 
or call at 714.273.1984 
I'm in office 10 am to 6 p.m. pacific time.

thanks, 
jo


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I just emailed him with my XM experience and invited him to contact me if he needed more info.

Hopefully more of you will do the same to help make sure that more people will learn about XM to make sure they are here for our enjoyment for years to come (how many years do they have left on that cash burn rate anyway  )


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This is legit. He called me back with some follow up questions to some things I wrote in the email and he says that the article should run next Monday 3/22 unless breaking news bumps it a week or two.......


----------



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

I talk to him and since I repost this message at several other forums, he told me he got enough reponses so he is not longer looking for anymore people. 

Thanks for your all responses! 

Now let's see how good his article is!


----------

